#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-08-31
<seattlegaucho> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1157/detail/
<seattlegaucho> are we going to get together?
<valorie> I would have gone down for that
<valorie> but Labor Day weekend we always go up to our cabin and cut the winter wood
<valorie> so I will miss it
 * valorie had no time to organize another jam
<valorie> last one, only one person showed up
<valorie> that sort of discouraged me
<valorie> unfortunately
<valorie> the Oregon people are going great guns though
<valorie> bkerensa is a bundle of energy
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> from drinking far to much soda 
 * valorie drinks no soda
<bkerensa> valorie: I talked to akgraner and told her next year at OSCON I wanna do a after hour ubuntu specific social get together
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I think the key thing is to get it set up ahead of time
<valorie> Sunday night might be good
<valorie> that's usually an empty night
<bkerensa> Yeah... I'm doing major leg work ahead of time for next year so we will have a event kit and lots of swag
<valorie> awesome!
<bkerensa> I just hope O'Reilly extends us a few exhibitor passes again and booth
<bkerensa> Otherwise Idk how we could afford it
<valorie> they don't allow exhibitors free passes?
<valorie> I got a free pass from the website
<bkerensa> Umm Yeah we can get exhibit hall passes free no problem
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'm going to consider submitting a talk
<bkerensa> but the Exhibitor ones cost thousands... O'Reilly did it free this year and I imagine they will do it again 
<valorie> I thought non-profit exhibit spaces were free
<valorie> would suck if they charged, really
<bkerensa> Hmm maybe they are I need to check with MarkDude he set all that up and then kinda said "here ya go make it happen"
<valorie> having stuff to give away would be a Good Thing though
<valorie> yes, I doubt he wants to be in charge of that if he doesn't have to be
<bkerensa> Well if we get approved before next year which I'm sure is a slamdunk thing then we get a booth cover, banner and approved kit... even if we are not approved we get a non-approved kit and I would at that point reach out to sponsors to get more swag
<valorie> you rock, my dear
<bkerensa> Thanks your too kind :)
<valorie> y'all should think about maybe coming north for Linuxfest NW
<valorie> we always have a booth
<bkerensa> Do they donate passes? Because I would have to pay for transport and lodging as it is
<valorie> so you would have a home base
<valorie> it's free
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> I will try and shoot for it then
<valorie> lfnw.org
<valorie> the party Sat. night is epic
<valorie> not just free beer, but free EXCELLENT beer
<valorie> if you get a van full of people, and share rooms, it's not very expensive
<bkerensa> Yeah good idea
<valorie> long drive to Bellingham though, for sure
<bkerensa> Train may be cheap way :D
<valorie> we need more linux small airplane pilots
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> last I checked, the train was sort of expensive
<bkerensa> I have a few friends in Seattle plus I can talk to my cousin she has lots of friends in Seattle from when she worked in Dutch Harbor AK
<valorie> Bellingham is so beautiful
<valorie> it's a great time
<bkerensa> Hmm I have never even been into Washington :D not even Vancouv
<valorie> WHAT?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> omg, why?
 * valorie is in OR all the time.....
<bkerensa> Uhh people tell me Vancouver has a lot of drug dealers
<bkerensa> bad crime
<bkerensa> idk
<valorie> right
<valorie> Portland doesn'
<valorie> t
<valorie> good grief
<valorie> it's just less hipster
<valorie> way more white bread and less cool
<bkerensa> lol
 * bkerensa is tired of hipster
<valorie> shocker
<valorie> lol
<bkerensa> Our neighborhood has been promised funding for sidewalks and such for a decade I guess and the city council wants to give money to a bike sharing program...
<bkerensa> its like seriously? Bikes or Safety?
<bkerensa> Well I gotta go start dinner and queue up Netflix :D ttyl!
<valorie> have fun
<bkerensa> valorie: Hi
<valorie> hey
<bkerensa> valorie: So I talked to paultag about making PNW Loco into a regional coordinated team between WA/OR since its a defunct loco and he thinks its a good idea so are you WA lead if no I need the WA lead e-mail so I can CC him something to council
<valorie> we don't have a WA lead.....
<valorie> we have a contact on launchpad, but I wouldn't bother writing him because he won't respond
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> oh ok
<valorie> we need to hold elections, but we haven't made it happen
<valorie> Linda and I are the de facto leaders, I guess
<valorie> I thought they were totally against PNW remaining as anything
<valorie> I'd like to see it used, myself
<bkerensa> Well apparently not our old team lead said the council didnt want PNW
<bkerensa> but paultag says thats not the case
<bkerensa> idk.... I hear one thing from one person and council says something different
<bkerensa> paultag said channel logging is required.... Yet CA loco basically said its not and that council tries to tell people it is so idk sometimes very confusing *palmface*
<valorie> we might need to attend the next council meeting and speak up
<valorie> we wanted and asked for logging
<valorie> we had our own logger before that
<bkerensa> But paultag did say to e-mail the PNW LP contact and ask them to transfer ownership to me then setup a Coordination Team and have WA and OR leads join it and set PNW as owned by the coordinated team so we can handle region  stuff through it
<valorie> cool
<valorie> is there an Idaho group?
 * bkerensa is neither against nor for logging but when MarkDude handed over the reigns so to speak he got in a argument with paultag in our channel over logging
 * bkerensa goes to check
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IdahoTeam
<bkerensa> yep
<valorie> reins
<valorie> you might want to contact them also
<valorie> they originally were members, right?
<bkerensa> not from what I can see.... Just WA/OR people
<bkerensa> but yeah we should get them on board
<valorie> weird
<valorie> ok
<bkerensa> WA will have a new member soon
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> is that finn?
<bkerensa> Finn is coming in September.... He really is enthusiastic about Ubuntu
<bkerensa> Yep
<valorie> you will totally want to come up next spring and visit him
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> Yeah I talked to my fiancee tonight about LFNW
<bkerensa> she seems ok with it
 * bkerensa needs to get her surrounded by other women who use Ubuntu :P
<valorie> this will be my third year going up with my son
<valorie> he's gone up for a long time
<valorie> sec
 * bkerensa is unsure how people do public talks.... I did a talk about Ubuntu at the last PDX Wordpress UG meeting and idk I always get shaky and nervous and kinda stumble on what I plan to say
 * bkerensa adds lots of uhhs and ummm's to his talks
<valorie> it was OK
<valorie> you'll get better
<valorie> mostly it's just a matter of getting past the nervous/shaky part
<valorie> and keeping your main points in mind
<valorie> slides help, if you can show them
<bkerensa> yeah... next time I do one I'm gonna try and get a projector and practice the talk a few days before hand
<valorie> that helps too
<valorie> use the cat or dog if you can't find another audience
<bkerensa> Yeah one of the guys I do Wordpress stuff for now and then came
<valorie> or your stuffed penguin
<bkerensa> :)
<valorie> a person is even better, though
<bkerensa> What would you do your talk at OSCON about?
<valorie> something about community or getting involved with FOSS for the non-technical person
<valorie> I was going to do a lightning talk at CLS, but didn't get the time to practice it
<bkerensa> cool :D
<bkerensa> I might do a session next year assuming CLS is in Portland again
<valorie> without practice, a lightning talk isn't that effective -- unless you are sumanah, I guess
<valorie> lol
<valorie> it will be
<bkerensa> sumanah has skill
<valorie> jono already announced it
<valorie> she rocks
<valorie> sec
<valorie> hmm, I wonder where the announcement for next year's OSCON might be?
<valorie> OSCON 2012
<valorie> July 16-20, 2012
<valorie> http://conferences.oreillynet.com/
<valorie> so CLS is 14-15th
<valorie> ah, I already have it on my calendar
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is gonna go to sleep ttyl val!
<valorie> sweet dreams
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: did you get my DM this morning?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-01
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, yes 
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, i just took a job that uses MS SQL daily 
<androidbruce> so i was curious if you could shed some light
<seattlegaucho> not really ... we have a SQL server here ... but we stay away from it like the plague
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, are queries similar?
<seattlegaucho> SQL is mostly standard, so unless you get into stored procedures and stuff they should be similr
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, ok so anywhere you can point me to learn queries?
<androidbruce> how to "grep" a database
<seattlegaucho> that's a toughie
<seattlegaucho> any introductory SQL book should work ... however ...
<seattlegaucho> you need to learn how to check the 'database' and 'table' definitions, which is specific to SQL server
<seattlegaucho> in MySQL it would be "SHOW DATABASES", "SHOW TABLES" and "SHOW CREATE TABLES" ... or there is another one: DESCRIBE ...
<seattlegaucho> look for the equivalents on SQL Server
<seattlegaucho> that will give you a basic understanding of the structure and from then on you can use SELECT to start making sense of the data
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, i see ok 
<androidbruce> with SQL Server, i can see everything graphically 
<androidbruce> so i've been failing, but using select * ........."User".......... etc etc 
<seattlegaucho> GUI is OK ... although it helps to understand what's going on underneath
<seattlegaucho> ... need to go home ... I'll catch up w/ you tomorrow
 * seattlegaucho waves to the crowds
 * seattlegaucho had to crack open the only sql server screen active at his company 
 * seattlegaucho blames androidbruce for invoking the demons
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-02
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, haha that's the way it goes eh 
<seattlegaucho> :D
<seattlegaucho> had a sh***y day today
<seattlegaucho> time to go home and crack open a beer
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} and an extra beer to ya, seattlegaucho
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, i want a beer too man 
<androidbruce> im too full right now 
<androidbruce> but later 
<androidbruce> it's beer thirty 
<seattlegaucho> :)
<androidbruce> valorie, anything planned for 11.10 release?
<seattlegaucho> she was saying a couple of days ago that nottin' so far
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, gotcha 
<androidbruce> well we should do something 
<androidbruce> i missed the last one 
<seattlegaucho> can we find a place where we can all get together? aka ... as in a meetup?
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, yeah definitely 
<seattlegaucho> pizza + beer + hacking ... what can go wrong
<androidbruce> id have a party/bonfire at my place if we wanted 
<valorie> where are you, androidbruce?
<androidbruce> we can use my place to hack,eat,and burn stuff ;)
<androidbruce> Puyallup now 
<androidbruce> new place big back yeard 
<valorie> I would love to have a party somewhere
<androidbruce> yard**
<androidbruce> party here, pass out w/e 
<valorie> cool -- that's easy for me
<seattlegaucho> BTW, I upgraded my old windows phone to a mytouch 4G
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, ha nice dude 
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, put cm7 on it 
<seattlegaucho> ... love to use it as my personal wifi hotspot
<valorie> not sure about the folks up north
<androidbruce> yeah 
<valorie> but I just made contact with a guy in Tacoma via linkedin
<androidbruce> gotcha 
<seattlegaucho> pls don't make it too far south
<androidbruce> its' 11/10 or 10/11?
<androidbruce> i'm close to Tacoma seattlegaucho 
<seattlegaucho> south ctr mall is not that bad depending where you are in Tacoma
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, that's Tukwila 
<androidbruce> tacoma is even farther south 
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, http://g.co/maps/whaz
<seattlegaucho> I know that much ... but I work close to Pike Pl market and live in Bellevue ... Tukwilla is pretty far away
<seattlegaucho> especially w/ traffic after work
<seattlegaucho> Red Robin ... if I remember correctly ... it's in the south part of the mall
<seattlegaucho> ... but I can imagine it could be a pain if you're in the south part of Tacoma
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, yeah true 
<androidbruce> well we can have a meetup 
<androidbruce> and a party in puyallup 
<androidbruce> or just one, w/e 
<androidbruce> i no longer work on the eastside
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, are you a dba?
<seattlegaucho> mysql dba
 * seattlegaucho was looking for RR further South
<androidbruce> RR? 
<seattlegaucho> red robin :)
<androidbruce> there's one in tacoma 
<androidbruce> and federal way 
<androidbruce> federal way is in between tacoma and tukwila
<seattlegaucho> the one I could go the furthest on a week day is in kent ... unless the federal way and tacoma ones are close to I-5
<androidbruce> they're close to I-5
<androidbruce> last time we met in Burien, that was sort of in between 
<valorie> red robin is so effing noisy
<valorie> allll the time
<androidbruce> yeah 
<seattlegaucho> the Federal Way is right off I-5 ... I can do that one
<androidbruce> everyplace is 
<androidbruce> we can't HACK at a red robin either 
<valorie> I guess
<seattlegaucho> right no wifi
<valorie> library is quiet, but no beer
<seattlegaucho> ... and hacking can be noisy w/ all the chatter
<androidbruce> yeah library isn't open late either right? 
<valorie> some are open till 10
<valorie> it depends
<androidbruce> hmm 
<seattlegaucho> and phone hotspot would kill my bill
<androidbruce> any places we can reserve or rent? 
<androidbruce> like vfw types?
<valorie> actually, there is a library in southcenter
<valorie> let me see if they allow food
<valorie> because food and drink would be ok, even without beer, right?
<androidbruce> yeah 
<androidbruce> better than nowhere 
<seattlegaucho> some King County libraries have 'event rooms'
<valorie> food, drink, wifi, and our own room
<androidbruce> yeah it will be alcohol free, but that's not always bad 
<androidbruce> we could go to a "bar" afterwards if we wanted 
<valorie> open till 9
<androidbruce> what day did we want to do?
<seattlegaucho> 6:30 to 8:30 to leave room and not rush it?
<seattlegaucho> does the release have a set date?
<androidbruce> which day again?
<androidbruce> im not sure 
<androidbruce> was it in october or nov?
<valorie> mmm, southcenter has no room
<valorie> valley view does, though
<seattlegaucho> it would have to be the weeks of the 17th or 24th ... release date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<seattlegaucho> is a Thu
<valorie> 13 Oct. is the day
<seattlegaucho> which is Thu
<androidbruce> ohh shoot i need to check my schedule i have a concert in october 
<seattlegaucho> ... and I wouldn't do it on a Fri or the actual release day
<seattlegaucho> ... or weekend
<androidbruce> not on a weekend?
<androidbruce> oct 12th is the concert
<androidbruce> so im goooood
<valorie> it's available on the 13th
<androidbruce> valorie, if you reserve and we decide something else, no big deal eh?
<valorie> exactly, I'
<valorie> ll reserve it now
<androidbruce> ok word 
<seattlegaucho> cool!
<androidbruce> valley?
<seattlegaucho> gotta go ... pls post it to the email list and loco wiki
 * seattlegaucho runs to get his bus
<valorie> ok, scheduled
<androidbruce> coolio 
<androidbruce> do you know if they have wifi?
<valorie> yes, that's standard
<androidbruce> ok cool 
<valorie> it rather sucks sometimes
<valorie> but we'll deal
<androidbruce> i haven't spent anytime in a library 
<androidbruce> we can rip some hardwire spots 
<valorie> for shame
<valorie> lol
<bkerensa> man Canonical was fast approving the puppetconf conf pack I requested 
<bkerensa> =o I requested last night after 7pm and they shipped this morning
<valorie> wow
<valorie> that's awesome
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Now we will have some media to give out
<valorie> I hope thefinn catches whatever you have, and passes it along
<valorie> we need some more juice up here
<valorie> we do have a release party planned: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-washington/1260/detail/
<bkerensa> sweet
<bkerensa> WA/OR both need to get approved
<bkerensa> I'm aiming for right after release party to apply for loco approval and my own membership
<bkerensa> nobody is really giving me much guidance on when to apply? I have been contributing for over a year... The only perk to me is the @ubuntu.com e-mail alias for loco e-mails
<valorie> well, start your wiki page
<valorie> get some cool stuff on it, including recommendations
<valorie> then just schedule yourself in one of the board meetings
<valorie> where ever you are most active
<valorie> bugsquad can do it I think
<bkerensa> I did :) You have me a testomonial and finn did and markdude said he was going to but I think he got sidetracked :P
<valorie> American board can do it
<bkerensa> Thats the problem.... I'm spread out between IRC/Bugs/Forums and doing our LoCo
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so I figured Americas
<valorie> you can even do it with IRC, Forum council
<valorie> or
<valorie> not sure bugs has a council, 
<valorie> come to think of it
<valorie> if you aren't an IRC op, I wouldn't ask them
<bkerensa> yeah
<valorie> if you have lots of forum answers, that will work
<valorie> or the American board
<bkerensa> Yeah I will probably do Americas
<valorie> basically, you just add yourself to the wiki page for the next meeting
<valorie> and show up
<valorie> I did it through the Kubuntu Council
<valorie> so I'm both a Kubuntu Member and ubuntu Member
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> sec
<valorie> there really isn't much guidance besides your own feelings that you want it now
<valorie> and are planning to be around for awhile
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> What kind of stuff do they ask? Whats the meeting like
<valorie> look up some meeting logs
<valorie> they basically look at what's on your page and ask you about what's there
<valorie> oh, the more pictures, the better
 * valorie had none
<valorie> pictures of events and such that you organized
<valorie> not just random bling, of course
<valorie> same for team approval
<bkerensa> valorie: So this might not be a winning photo for approval? http://bit.ly/n3hpPj
 * bkerensa smirks
<bkerensa> that was just for show I wasn't really doing that :P
<valorie> lol
<bkerensa> I actually barely drink a couple sips and ended up leaving the MediaTemple party to talk with Gareth Greenway (August cover of LJ)
<bkerensa> then went home and slept :P
 * valorie didn't party much this year
<valorie> not at OSCON, not in Berlin
<valorie> had a great time anyway
<bkerensa> wow.... Someone is maybe coming from Seattle to our global jam
<valorie> awesome!
<valorie> I wish I could come
<valorie> any other weekend.....
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-03
<peanutb> guten morgan
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-09-04
 * valorie is in the Kubuntu Doc Jam right now
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-08-27
<creftos> So a friend of mine is interested in this group as well
<creftos> who accepts the group join requests on the forum website? Looks like there's a lot of them in the queue.
<Salt> peanutb: cj androidbruce_afk valorie, any idea what the leadership pyramid is like at the moment? I know that linda left and I haven't heard from that other guy in forever
<Salt> creftos: basically, the leadership structure has been missing for the last few years and thus things have stagnated
<creftos> I see... hmm. I'm not aware of the leadership structure, I just joined a couple days ago
<creftos> I figured there would be someone who at least manages the forum, even if they don't do it very often
<creftos> Launchpad says the owner of the group is Chuck West
<Salt> yeah...there's been an issue with chuck, it's what caused the initial breakdown and there doesn't seem to be any way to unseat him
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-08-28
<creftos> hmm
<creftos> Could we just create a new group on launchpad?
<Salt> I have my hands full with other things, but I'm sure if you hang out here there will be conversation at some point
<Salt> what part of wa are you in btw?
<creftos> Kitsap county/Bremerton
<creftos> I've been interviewing a bunch over in Seattle though.
<creftos> you?
<Salt> Seattle, I run GSLUG
<Dan68> hey
<creftos> Hey Dan
<creftos> Salt: oh coolio
<Dan68> mmm, there is activity here, yay!
<creftos> just a little lol
<creftos> trying to stir it up
<Dan68> Any way we could organize a ubuntu 12.10 release party?
<creftos> I don't really know what goes into that. Sounds like all the leadership is either MIA or too busy 
<Dan68> I'm sure we could host it at AltSpace or In The Red Wine Bar or some place in Seattle
<Dan68> yeah
<Dan68> idk
<Salt> I can offer space in Redmond
<Salt> organizing an event is just saying it's going to happen then being there, advertising optional
<Salt> :P
<creftos> You make it sound so easy ^_^
<Salt> it is deceptively easy
<valorie> hi all -- we don't need to create a new group
<valorie> as I understand it, if we get leadership together, we can remove Chuck easily
<valorie> but so far we haven't gotten it together
<valorie> and I can't help right now with my dad in a nursing home
<valorie> he's 86; that won't last forever, but for now I'm busy every other evening
 * valorie will attend a party, but that's all I can do
<valorie> I would love to see more activity, but I can't do my part to make that happen right now
<Salt> if there was some way for me to make a living off of being an organizer I'd have things going from 0-60 in no time flat
<Salt> I enjoy doing it, and I do it decently well, but I need moneyz to live
<Dan68> yep
<valorie> I hear ya
<valorie> I think we need a few more people
<valorie> our group is just small so far, which makes it difficult to cover all the necessary bits of organization
<Dan68> yep valorie
<Salt> valorie: which is why it was initially ubuntu-pnw (holds self back from long rant)
<valorie> I know
<valorie> sad history there
<creftos> any idea why there's two of me?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-08-29
<creftos> oh weird, I see two of me... dunno why
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-08-30
<creftos> So I think empathy was at fault with the whole more-than-one-of-me thing. Official ubuntu documentation mentions that empathy is awful for irc... so now I'm using xchat-gnome, which I've been using for less than an hour, and I already like it a 256% better.
<creftos> give or take 2 or 3%
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-08-27
 * seattlegaucho wonders why 'kormoc' doesn't hang out here too
<Salt> don't feel bad, he isn't in #gslug either
<seattlegaucho> Salt: wanted to chat about SeaGL ... I guess email will have to do
<seattlegaucho> ... or risk being kicked out of the channel where he hangs out
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-08-28
<Salt> seattlegaucho, #seagl is the best place to talk about SeaGL :P
<seattlegaucho> Salt: w00t!
<Salt> dunno if I've met BGL or shirgall ...
<shirgall> Salt: I'm down in the Portland area, so probably not
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-09-01
<joshua__> Hi Im fairly new to linux and I was wondering if I could get some help
<thefinn91> whats the problem?
 * thefinn91 may or may not actually be able to help
<thefinn91> joshua__: ^
#ubuntu-us-wa 2019-08-26
<niktigre86> ciao a tutti
<niktigre86> list!
